# which one to install from a clean format laptop



## ididtenkoji (Jul 21, 2011)

hello worldd
im new
i prefer getting the "minor" instead of major, but not sure if this is the right iso to try freebsd 7.0-20060512-BSDINSTALLER-i386-disc1.iso why is it disc1 ? my laptop is _msi u100 plus_ series under the ftp folder there are more than one iso file, which one is for home use, i'll b burning the disc from winxp environtment before i format everything

i'd like to try the firewall from freebsd


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 21, 2011)

Don't install a version that's five years old.  Get 8.2-RELEASE.

Only one disk is needed.  "bootonly" can take a while to install because it downloads everything from the net as it goes.  Still, it can be overall faster than downloading "disc1", which has everything needed for the operating system, plus source, plus an old ports tree and some packages.  Don't download the DVD, it's not needed by 99% of users.  The "memstick" image is for a USB memory stick, and has everything disc1 has, plus a bit more.

There are at least three different firewalls available in FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2011)

If you really need a 7.x version use 7.4. 7.0 has been end-of-life since April 2009.


----------



## ididtenkoji (Jul 22, 2011)

im stuck in there it says no inode something i can't install the system, any idea?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 22, 2011)

Post the exact error.


----------

